# Guess I better post a pic of my moliros



## flashg (Oct 5, 2007)

Sorry, photography is not one of my hobbies. :wink:










They are in a 125 gallon tank...
27 adults
13 juvies

(Not including growouts)


----------



## IrkedCitizen (Apr 26, 2007)

Even with photography not being one of your hobbies that is still a good picture. :thumb: I have definitely seen worse.

Any chance of a full tank shot?


----------



## flashg (Oct 5, 2007)

This is the best I can do. (Without a wide angle lense)


----------



## IrkedCitizen (Apr 26, 2007)

Nice fish.

Stop downing your picture skills they aren't that bad!


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

very nice group, I would clean the algea on the back before it gets unmanageable.


----------



## flashg (Oct 5, 2007)

F8LBITEva said:


> very nice group, I would clean the algea on the back before it gets unmanageable.


The tropheus like to pick at the algae so I just leave it on the back...


----------



## IrkedCitizen (Apr 26, 2007)

They kind of look like Chipimbi to me though. They have the horizontal stripe on their back halves.


----------



## flashg (Oct 5, 2007)

No they are moliros... This is what they are:

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1910

They look nothing like this: (They have way more color than that!)

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1903


----------



## IrkedCitizen (Apr 26, 2007)

But I haven't seen many fish that actually look like those pictures.

Moliro

http://www.reservestockcichlids.com/product.php?productid=141&cat=10&page=1

Chipimbi

http://www.reservestockcichlids.com/product.php?productid=86&cat=10&page=1

Those are their wild breeders.

*shrugs*


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Way to tell Chipimbi from Moliro is the fright colours. Moliro go stripy and Chipimbi go pail.
Great photo of this in the Aqualog Tropheus book page 79.
Also says there are some intermediate fish between these two types.
No less a good wild type, just less common than typical Moliro and typical Chipimbi 
(but no name.  )
Maybe what we are looking at here?
I have had fish labeled Chipimbi with that amount of red.
Never did find out what they really were until adult (many are miss labeled (I think one or two on the species profiles here are wrong but its hard to be sure)) both are stripy when young and not fully adult. Mine went pail (no sine of stripes) when netted into another tank only then was I happy that the label had been accurate.


----------



## flashg (Oct 5, 2007)

IrkedCitizen said:


> But I haven't seen many fish that actually look like those pictures.
> 
> Moliro
> 
> http://www.reservestockcichlids.com/product.php?productid=141&cat=10&page=1


Here is an example of sp. red being classified as moorii again....

One of my fish is a little lighter than the rest, but when they get spoked they all tone their color down a bit and get as stripped as a Bengal tiger. They were imported as "Red Moliro"


----------



## IrkedCitizen (Apr 26, 2007)

Well what does a moorii moliro look like? Aren't they the same fish and are simply imported as both sp. red and moorii still?

I was just saying that they look like chipimbi to me. If they aren't then great. And if thy were chipimbi no problem either.


----------



## flashg (Oct 5, 2007)

:thumb: :dancing:


----------



## BrownBullhead (May 15, 2005)

*FlashG*: Your photography is not as lacking as you implied!

However, I would have liked to see you keep resolution in the 2048 Ã- 1536 range and downsample the image quality slightly from camera output, to stay within PhotoBucket's 2 MB size limit. I like clicking a smaller version of the photo (like shown above) and opening a very high resolution image. Your first image in particular shows great promise, but 682 wide Ã- 800 high would have looked so much better as 1746 Wide Ã- 2048 High.


----------



## flashg (Oct 5, 2007)

BrownBullhead said:


> *FlashG*: Your photography is not as lacking as you implied!
> 
> However, I would have liked to see you keep resolution in the 2048 Ã- 1536 range and downsample the image quality slightly from camera output, to stay within PhotoBucket's 2 MB size limit. I like clicking a smaller version of the photo (like shown above) and opening a very high resolution image. Your first image in particular shows great promise, but 682 wide Ã- 800 high would have looked so much better as 1746 Wide Ã- 2048 High.


If I knew how to mess with all the junk... Are you talking on the camera or do I need to shrink it somewhere before I upload it. And advise would be greatly appreciated. Not very good with small electronics at all. Oh maybe when I cropped it huh.


----------



## BrownBullhead (May 15, 2005)

*FlashG*: I was suggesting to take the picture in camera with a medium to high resolution and quality settings, as most people do, but then leave the resolution untouched but lower the quality a bit and resave the image (different name of course, so you don't trash your original).

_I like ACDSee for this purpose. But, considering we're not in the "Photography" forum, I suggest we take it there, or perhaps to private messages._


----------



## flashg (Oct 5, 2007)

Cool I will have to try that thanks... 8)

_My thread! And we are talking about taking pictures of TROPHEUS so it's all good_ :lol:


----------

